# Snell Type C speakers



## Ooztuncer

Hello,
 Here I am again with another speaker question. I was wondering if anyone had a first hand experience with Snell Type C speakers (original Peter Snell design dated back to 1983).

Snell Acoustics | History
The Old School Equipment

 The reason that I am asking is I can pick up a pair for quarter of a grand. According to seller, the cabinets are very good for their age, however woofers need to be refoamed & rear tweeter needs to be changed.

 Good news is he already ordered the foam kit and a new rear tweeter from Snell/Boston Acoustics.

 So, 

 1) Any first hand experience with type C's?
 2) Price is good - bad - fair?
 3) If I buy the speakers, how hard is to refoam the woofers and change the rear tweeter? _(edit: seller will take care of this part)_

 Thanks!!
 Onur


----------



## furball

Do you have experience with refoaming speakers? Otherwise you might ask someone who has that kind of experience to do it for you. It can get messy.


----------



## gritzcolin

I wouldn't worry too much about refoaming them yourself. I have done this to a few speakers and it is pretty easy.


----------



## Ooztuncer

Actually, I just got another e-mail saying that he will replace the tweeter and refoam the woofers without extra cost (which might be good news)

 Therefore, please disregard question #3 - let's focus on #1 and #2.


----------



## spacemanspliff

They are pretty old. However, for the price and considering he will get them in working condition, it is a good deal. You need a fairly large room though.


----------



## infinitesymphony

That's probably a fair price for those speakers. I've heard some of Boston Acoustics's towers, and they were good for the money, if somewhat bright. I own a bunch of BA stuff, so I'm relatively familiar with the sound signature.


----------



## dvw

I only had the Snell B. These are simply amazing speakers with amazing imaging. The only problem is they take up a lot of room. My set up was about 5 feet away from the rear wall.

 I don't know about the Cs, but $250 I think should be pretty good deal if he'll put in the tweeter and refoam.


----------



## Ooztuncer

just an update: this is on hold for now because he learned that he needs to replace the subwoofers, too, which means additional $200 from my pocket.

 Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## jamest

boston acoustics and snells HUGE difference snell acoustics blow away anything boston acoustics have ever made. a snell acoustic speaker will last you forever. my dad just traded in a brandnew pair of 3000$ plus speakers for snell c2 for 250$ and they sound way better than new 3000$ speakers do the history and buy the speakers im sure this post is a long time ago though. todays speakers are built to colorize the sound eztra treble and bass in other words they dont make them like they used to. i currently have a pair of c5 snell. iv e worked my way up from the d since i was 18 and im 31 now


----------



## j3pipercub

You would be crazy not to buy them.  I am a proud original owner of Type C speakers from Snell.  I was living in Maine and drove to Boston in 1984 to buy them.  It was between the Snell and Klipsh.  The Snell sounded better.  You need a good sized amp to drive them.  I have a Onkio 100 watt per channel amp and they eat up every bit of power. 
   
  I would like to sell them if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## fatcat28037

Buy them! I own a pair of Snell KII I bought new in about '92 I paid $500 for them then. I auditioned a lot of speakers in the $500-$1,000 price range and the Snells were (by far) the best. I still own them and they still sound excellent.


----------



## BGRoberts

I have a pair of Snell C's, and I'm pretty sure they'll be with me forever.
  I've found nothing else that sounds as good for the $300 I gave for them a few years back.
  Had the woofers refoamed about 5 years ago.
  Just hooked them up to my "new" Pioneer SX-1250.  I'd thought they sounded great on my Pioneer QX-949 (45 watts rms), but the 160 watts from the 1250 has just made them sing like happy birds.
  I totally love my Snells!
  BG


----------



## trinhsman

I have both Type C with the rear tweeter, and just acquired Type C IV's.  The C IV's are amazing.  The Type C's are extremely good and I will not part with either.  I was using Vandersteen 2Ci's and before that DCM TimeWindow 1A's.  The Snells blow them all away.  In my research, I'm convinced that Snell made some of the best sounding speakers out there. 
   
  By the way:  Hi Rez Services in MA has acquired all of the old parts and diagrams for Snell speakers.  I talked with them today because I wanted a new "fuse holder" for my C IV's.  Also mentioned it was a shame that no on ever thought to continue on with Peter Snell's legacy..........I was told that is under consideration by them as a possible "boutique style" speaker.   Who knows, maybe Snells will be back someday.


----------



## joelacasse

I have listened to the snell c3 sometime in the 70's.It was those that were slanted at the top;they are the most natural speaker I have ever heard!! Nad and adcom then was very good with them,I am looking for a pair to buy.


----------



## stevefromjersey

I have owned original Snell C speakers since 1983.  They are sensational speakers, at $250 they are a real steal.


----------



## trinhsman

I recently bought new Snell woofers for my Type C speakers from Atomic Hi Fi. I also removed the old plinth since it was showing its age. Replaced it with 2 inch solid maple bases and added spikes..........AMAZING!!!!


----------



## compaxa

Looking for parts to a pair of Snell Type C II's. Needs a re-foam and a rear tweeter. Can i use any tweeter for the rear? Foam kit? Would someone from Snell do this? Thank you.
 tonyalber109@gmail.com


----------



## trinhsman

Snell is no longer in business. Atomic Hi Fi has parts, but very expensive. There is a man on the internet that can do a refoam of the woofers. Google "Carl's Speakers". He is quite good. As to the tweeters, it is best to go original, but Simply Speakers may have something that would match. Hope this helps.


----------

